# EBMM JP8



## Casper777 (Nov 2, 2016)

Saw on instagram that a JP8 is in the cards for 2017!

Will be a hell of a great guitar! 

Let's put all updates here until the release!


----------



## TheTrooper (Nov 2, 2016)

Brian is doing a Reddit AMA and he re-confirmed!
It's going to be revealed at NAMM

https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5aql15/ama_hi_im_brian_ball_president_of_ernie_ball/


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not big on 8-strings so much anymore, but one of these would sure be sweet!!


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 3, 2016)

Take all my money, only the tosin nonsense guitar seems a little neater to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 3, 2016)

I've always wanted an EBMM JP as an 8 string. mmmm a bali burst jp8 would be perfection imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2016)

They've said this so many times in the past (Hell, don't we have like 2 or 3 threads before this saying the same thing). 

But I'm guessing since they're saying it'll be NAMM, it's finally happening?


----------



## pooshoes (Nov 4, 2016)

Has John Petrucci ever played an 8 string?


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 4, 2016)

Im prob more excited about what JP would do with it


----------



## Casper777 (Nov 4, 2016)

pooshoes said:


> Has John Petrucci ever played an 8 string?



It's all business...

Poppa Balls will kindly ask John to write one or two songs using it in DT next soap metal opera stuff, just on time for the launch... 

He will perform it on stage and take picture on a few guitar mag covers and pretend he has always been interested in extended range guitars, bla bla...


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 4, 2016)

If they release a sterling model along with it, they will sell so well.


----------



## zerofocus (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing this, I wanna see how much they deviate from a standard JP such as scale, wood choices etc

I'm pretty confident it'll be great quality regardless


----------



## scrub (Nov 4, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Im prob more excited about what JP would do with it



THIS. That's the truly exciting part.


----------



## scrub (Nov 4, 2016)

Are we placing bets on whether it will be the Majesty shape or the traditional strat shape like the JP15 or 16?


----------



## GXPO (Nov 4, 2016)

I hope JP shape with a fixed bridge.. 

I honestly don't mind whether JP plays it or not.. At the end of the day if the people want it and JP/EBMM can come to a decision on release, I feel like it doesn't really matter.

Look forward to seeing it..


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 4, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> If they release a sterling model along with it, they will sell so well.





+1 I don't feel like saving up that kind of moolah for a EBMM version


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 4, 2016)

scrub said:


> Are we placing bets on whether it will be the Majesty shape or the traditional strat shape like the JP15 or 16?



I'm hoping for the JP15/JP13/JP12/etc shape rather than the Majesty, standard JP, BFR, or JP16 body. I find that it looks the sleekest out of all of the shapes.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 4, 2016)

Casper777 said:


> pooshoes said:
> 
> 
> > Has John Petrucci ever played an 8 string?
> ...



Pretty much.

Two models he never used live: *JPX* and *JP16*. It's all business now.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 4, 2016)

Who cares, they're good guitars


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 4, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> I'm hoping for the JP15/JP13/JP12/etc shape rather than the Majesty, standard JP, BFR, or JP16 body. I find that it looks the sleekest out of all of the shapes.



I'd also prefer the JP15 shape, but since it seems like he's only playing Majesties live I'm guessing it'll be more similar to that.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 4, 2016)

Casper777 said:


> It's all business...
> 
> Poppa Balls will kindly ask John to write one or two songs using it in DT next soap metal opera stuff, just on time for the launch...
> 
> He will perform it on stage and take picture on a few guitar mag covers and pretend he has always been interested in extended range guitars, bla bla...



yeah theres a pretty good chance that would be it, they wont make more than 2 songs, but hey at least we would get some 8 string songs out of the next DT album.

wich they would only play them on that first tour and be done. They have way too much material and "classic" stuff by now that they dont need to be bringing extra gear. Plus all the new stuff they release is more of a good/ok, so I dont think these 8 strings songs would be anything "memorable" enough to stick into their live roster after the first tour of what would be that album


----------



## kigorri (Nov 5, 2016)

Photoshop....because this thread needs more pics!


----------



## exo (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorta makes me wonder if the JP model has become enough of a "bread and butter" thing for EBMM that it's now gonna be like the Les Paul is for Gibson to them, where it's transcended being just a signature series guitar, and we end up seeing "insert known name artist here" JP models, like we've got Bonamassa and Slash Les Pauls...


Makes me wonder if the impetus for a JP8 isn't so much on Petrucci's end as it is the death core and djent guys that play and love their JP's but want them in 8 string format for the brootz....... Seems like there's at least a few guys in those genres (that I am admittedly pretty unfamiliar with) that are known for playing JP models, right?


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 5, 2016)

That seems highly likely to me. Does he even play anything but Majesties live anymore? (I genuinely don't know because I don't like DT)

And the old-school chubby-horn JP shape actually works a lot better with 8 strings than I was expecting. I'm probably the only one hoping it has a fixed bridge instead of a floating trem though.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 5, 2016)

As long as EBMM doesn't become Dean...


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 5, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> Does he even play anything but Majesties live anymore?



He plays Majesty only for a few years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> That seems highly likely to me. Does he even play anything but Majesties live anymore? (I genuinely don't know because I don't like DT)



Whenever he gets a new guitar, he always includes it in his arsenal. He loaded up on Majesties because they were his newest guitars. Now that he has the JP16, he loaded up on those. Now that he's getting the JP8, I'd imagine he'll find a use for them.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 5, 2016)

He's used every model on release for several months, I'm glad he's in the spirit of experimentation because there's an option for just about everyone out there who is interested in a JP. There's no harm in it even if it was just business anymore, at the end of the day it still costs money and R&D to develop a whole new model with any new features the man wants to try. If it really was all about business they'd probably be into discontinuing older models instead of keeping everything in production.


----------



## scrub (Nov 7, 2016)

I saw "the astonishing" live tour and he did play the JP16 on one song at the show I was at. But my guess is it's only because that tour started shortly after the JP16 came out. I guess he wanted to show it off.


----------



## scrub (Nov 7, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's used every model on release for several months, I'm glad he's in the spirit of experimentation because there's an option for just about everyone out there who is interested in a JP. There's no harm in it even if it was just business anymore, at the end of the day it still costs money and R&D to develop a whole new model with any new features the man wants to try. If it really was all about business they'd probably be into discontinuing older models instead of keeping everything in production.



Except a fixed bridge option. I wish they'd release a fixed bridge option.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 7, 2016)

I just block the floating bridges with pieces of wood that I measure and cut to size. Just as comfortable as a hardtail and it functions the same way, I actually prefer this because if I ever get the itch to use the trem it's a quick fix and I can just pull the small wood blocks.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 10, 2016)

AAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!

I've been waiting for this since the rumor mill kicked it up a few years back. JPs just speak the way I want them to, I mean the fundamental notes just POP. I've owned 7, and that's been a characteristic of all of them, so I cant wait to see if it holds true for the low end of an 8. 

MY GOD I am excite.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 10, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's used every model on release for several months



Show me a video of him playing a JPX live.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 10, 2016)

Speaking of which. I love the way the JPX looks. Wish I could find one to try.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 10, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Show me a video of him playing a JPX live.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 10, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


>




Is it sad that i dont like this because no green dot UV?


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 11, 2016)

I wonder if it'll be a 5+3 or a 6+2? Probably 6+2.

I remember reading an interview with him years ago asking about this topic and he said he wasn't interested in 8 strings.


----------



## bloc (Nov 16, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Two models he never used live: *JPX* and *JP16*. It's all business now.



Damn, not even the JPX? That's even more of a shame than the band's last few albums...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 16, 2016)

Pretty sure he pulled out the JPX during the tour when they opened for Maiden. He also uses the JPX in the drummer audition videos (though this isn't really live).


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't care if he uses his models or not. All I care about is if the instrument kicks ass in the first place.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 17, 2016)

Furtive Glance said:


> I remember reading an interview with him years ago asking about this topic and he said he wasn't interested in 8 strings.



Was this before or after Animals as Leaders and Periphery became well-known in the metal community? Hell, because of Tosin, Steve Vai started playing 7s again. It wouldn't be surprising if John tries getting into 8s to see what he can do with them.

I'm eager to hear more about this!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 18, 2016)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Was this before or after Animals as Leaders and Periphery became well-known in the metal community? Hell, because of Tosin, Steve Vai started playing 7s again. It wouldn't be surprising if John tries getting into 8s to see what he can do with them.
> 
> I'm eager to hear more about this!



I think it was somewhere after Periphery's first album and maybe even after their second. Sometime before Alpha/Omega, at any rate.


----------



## HeHasTheBestOfBothWorlds (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Opion (Nov 26, 2016)

Is.....is this real...?


----------



## narad (Nov 26, 2016)

Opion said:


> Is.....is this real...?



Doubt they would bring back the 12th fret inlay.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's a photoshop that's been floating around for a few years.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 26, 2016)

I hope it's not this


----------



## bloc (Nov 28, 2016)

Real or not, that's pretty much what the 8 stringer is gonna look like


----------

